# What Breed is my girl ?



## ThePlateau (Dec 8, 2008)

First I would like to say hello to everyone, as this is my first post as a new member here.
I located this forum via a google search.
I was trying to locate information that would give me a solid identification of the breed of my cat "Missy"
I rescued Missy from the local shelter over 2 years ago as a companion for my mother following the loss of my father. 
I could go into great detail on the adoption, but I'll try to keep my first post here short. I will say that she chose me more than me choosing her.
Okay, on the the subject at hand.
I have done some research and I believe that she is a British Blue but she doesn't have the "bull dog" facial features that they tend to have. she does have the short legs and short powerful tail , though.
My question : Is she a British Blue , possibly a Russian Blue, or some mix?


Here she is helping me wrap gifts last Christmas









Here is a shot of Missy and our second rescued orphan "LEO". They tend to sleep together and sometimes we find them asleep in a warm embrace. There is no question as to Leo's breed.  









This picture makes me blush  but it is an example of how Missy loves to sleep in the middle of the floor.









I have loads of pictures but I have tried to use ones that may showcase her features and help with a possible ID. If more pics are needed I can supply on request.

Thanks in advance for any help or comments. 

Brian


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Brian!

Without papers, you'll never know for sure. But she sure is gorgeous. How wonderful that you rescued these adorable cats, and it's great that they're buddies. It does seem that our cats "adopt" us, doesn't it? 

Looking forward to more pictures and the story of how you came to be adopted.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Brian, although she looks quite a bit like a British blue, you'd have to have her pedigree and registration to know for sure. She's a beautiful cat, regardless!


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Your girl is lovely! Gray kitties rule :wink:. And the two of them together are charming! 

You are right, though - she doesn't have the characteristic copper eyes and short nose / round face of a British Shorthair. Gracie (in avatar and signature) is a registered British Shorthair, she looks quite a bit stockier than your kitty. Perhaps Russian Blue is in her lineage instead...

And welcome to the Cat Forum to all of you! 

 Fran


----------



## ThePlateau (Dec 8, 2008)

First Let me say thanks for the quick replies.

I know that I will never know for sure what her exact breed is, She just seems to have her own traits that are separate from either of the possible breeds.
She's very elitist about who she wants to be near her. She loves for me to groom her, but only when SHE requests it. :? 
She seems to only want the company of the people she is familiar with. I.E. Me , My mother and Leo. Any other people are met with a stalin look or ignored all together.
When I went to find a kitten for my mother she asked only that i get a girl and to not get a gray one. I think that has something to do with a past experience or being true to the memory of a past pet. Either Way I looked up and down the shelter and saw so many deserving faces and reaching paws. I was actually overwhelmed by the experience and that's not easily done. I had looked at every kennel twice , but somehow never saw Missy. I had made a choice of a slightly older domestic short hair, but something told me to walk the place "_Just one more time_" That's when I saw her. she came up the the cage door and stood up on her back legs and grabbed the door and squeaked" I was just possessed by her. I opened the cage and reached in. she climbed up my arm to my shoulder and nuzzled my ear and meowed softly. Game Over ! I was caught...  
When my mother saw her for the first time, she fell in love too.She acts as if she never placed the color requirement at all.  Missy has been everything that my mother needed to weather a difficult time in her life and continues to be a source of companionship and joy.
I do have alot to share and questions to ask, and hope to do so soon in the appropriate threads. thanks for making me feel so welcome.

This is our first attempt at a Christmas Card this year.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh, my! What a beautiful card!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Lovely!


----------

